# 2000 A6 Quattro center console removal



## Quattro A6 (Jun 20, 2007)

I need to remove the center console to get to the brake light switch. Any takers on steps /procedures to not damge the console? Thanks


----------



## 2001a62.7t (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: 2000 A6 Quattro center console removal (Quattro A6)*

check the tech section in audiworld.com ....... i think i remember seeing something on there


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: 2000 A6 Quattro center console removal (Quattro A6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro A6* »_I need to remove the center console to get to the brake light switch. Any takers on steps /procedures to not damge the console? Thanks

Hey Quattro
Hope these will help.
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...g.pdf
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...r.pdf
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

the trick to undoing the drivers side knee bolster/kick panel is popping the cover off around the top of hte column.. it pulls straight out toward the steering wheel. you can then access the two upper screws there. 
then pop the side panel off the dash and get the one screw in there, and after that there's two on the bottom of the panel.
you shouldn't have to pull the console to replace the brake light switch... just the kick panel.
HTH's


----------

